# Magic surge to top spot



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Last season's beaten finalists, the Orlando Magic, went on an impressive five-game streak to shoot to the top of the East with a record of 11-3. The defeated the Toronto Raptors for the second time on their home court 104-96 to give them top position.
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks, who led the East for most of the week lost the lead after a 96-88 loss to the New Orleans Hornets. Their dominance included six consecutive wins prior to the loss.
> 
> ...


http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/maga...4345_OBS_ORLANDO_MAGIC_SURGE_TO_TOP_SPOT_.asp


----------

